# Where are all the tall fat guys on SAS?



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

Post in here or msg me if you are a fat tall guy with depression on SAS.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm desperate and lonely

I'm not ashamed to admit it


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Everything is relative.


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

Nvm I'll take anyone hmu


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

How much you charge?


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

The way I got my boyfriend was from spamming him with messages on a forum until he settled for me. So this works. I know what I'm doing.

But he sucks because of his erectile dysfunction so I want to find a new boyfriend.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

@Zaac This is what you've been training for. Go get her tiger.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

6'4 masterrace reporting in

eyy bby I put the std in stud all I need is u


wanna come to my place for some sas and chill?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

:troll


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry, 5'1" 110lb guy checking in.


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

Bet my lady lumps are bigger than yours op. Let's compare and if I'm right, you get to wine dine and 67 me. Don't make me spam that pretty little inbox of yours now. 



Blakey said:


> @Zaac This is what you've been training for. Go get her tiger.


Piece of cake. Practically in the bag. Come to our wedding tomorrow. Stamped entry.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Post in here or msg me if you are a fat tall guy with depression on SAS.


hi i'm tall and prepared to get fat and then i'll friendzone u


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Does it count if one if your appendages is tall and fat?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)




----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Leave the chubby dudes alone.....grab one of those party dudes who you were rejecting left, right and centre. :/


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

**** I hate being short. Hate it so much.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I think I'm tall, and kinda fat. Depression only lasted a week tho. Sorry :/


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> I'm desperate and lonely


give him back his $500 and then another $500 and he might come back to you....


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

omg we have the same type, good luck


----------



## BlueWizzard (Oct 26, 2015)

Does tall and skinny counts?


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

spookyloser said:


> omg we have the same type, good luck


:serious:

Hmm what a coincidence...


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

damn me too! if you tall and fat hmu.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I had to go to urban dictionary for hmu. Hold my unicorn? What does that even mean?

Damn kids...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

foe said:


> I had to go to urban dictionary for hmu. Hold my unicorn? What does that even mean?
> 
> Damn kids...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Clitoris maybe?


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

foe said:


> I had to go to urban dictionary for hmu. Hold my unicorn? What does that even mean?
> 
> Damn kids...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_












It's okay aunt foe. We all struggle sometimes.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

The Starry night said:


> :serious:
> 
> Hmm what a coincidence...


:lol


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Yes, I'm.. well... I'm 6'0" and fat. I don't know if I'm depressed anymore though. There's too much going right in my life right now.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> The way I got my boyfriend was from spamming him with messages on a forum until he settled for me. So this works. I know what I'm doing.
> 
> But he sucks because of his erectile dysfunction so I want to find a new boyfriend.


lies! i dont have erectile dysfunction! :O


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

Zaac said:


> Bet my lady lumps are bigger than yours op. Let's compare and if I'm right, you get to wine dine and 67 me. Don't make me spam that pretty little inbox of yours now.
> 
> Piece of cake. Practically in the bag. Come to our wedding tomorrow. Stamped entry.


aww I want to motorboat fat guy titties, but you're all the way in australia :'(
unless you could dig a hole in your back yard until you end up in the USA


apx24 said:


> **** I hate being short. Hate it so much.


are you fat tho?


The Starry night said:


> Leave the chubby dudes alone.....grab one of those party dudes who you were rejecting left, right and centre. :/


They were really old (i'm talking 35+) and drunk though :'( 


KILOBRAVO said:


> give him back his $500 and then another $500 and he might come back to you....


He still wants to be with me but he has erectile dysfunction 


spookyloser said:


> omg we have the same type, good luck





Potato Girl said:


> damn me too! if you tall and fat hmu.


heyyyy girl heyyyy hahaha nice! I know tall chubby guys are sooooo cute! They're big cuddly papa bears who can hold me and protect me anywhere... so sexy!! they're a lot of MAN so much man meat. I like them as big as possible it's so manly. I love big handsome men

super cute face, super fat, and super tall <3









I love his slacker look









This guy could gain some weight though









Chris patt was cuter when he was fat









omg there are so many handsome big guys out there


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm probably not quite tall enough, or quite fat enough, even for OP.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> heyyyy girl heyyyy hahaha nice! I know tall chubby guys are sooooo cute! They're big cuddly papa bears who can hold me and protect me anywhere... so sexy!! they're a lot of MAN so much man meat. *I like them as big as possible it's so manly.* I love big handsome men
> 
> omg there are so many handsome big guys out there


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i'm a 6'7" 400 lbs ex-nfl linebacker, i don't think you can handle this


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


>


His beard hides his double chin so well I almost didn't notice it. Now that is thinking ahead.


----------

